# Linux-Dateiformate



## Junky90 (16. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute !
Ich muss heute eine Präsentation über die verschiedenen Dateiformate von Linux erstellen. Leider habe ich mich mit diesem Thema noch nie beschäftigt. Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Postet einfach eine Liste welche Dateiformate es unter Linux gibt. Wenn möglich könntet ihr auch eine Erklärung dazu schreiben. Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus !


----------



## bingo88 (16. Februar 2011)

Was meinst denn du mit "Dateiformaten"?
Das einzige, was sich wirklich unterscheidet sind eigentlich nur Programme (bspw. ELF). Die anderen Daten (Bilder, Text, Video, etc.) nutzen dieselben Formate wie unter Windows.


----------



## Junky90 (16. Februar 2011)

Hmm also mein Chef meinte nur Linux-Dateiformate. Vllt meint er ja auch die Dateisysteme.


----------



## Junky90 (16. Februar 2011)

Ok hat sich nun in Dateisysteme geändert.


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Februar 2011)

Ext, Reiser und Swap sind die gebräuchlichsten Dateisysteme unter Linux. (Womit sie allerdings keine Linux-Dateisysteme sind, sie sind ja nicht auf ein OS beschränkt.) Das Thema ist aber da noch lange nicht am Ende, weil es noch dutzende andere gibt.


----------



## Junky90 (16. Februar 2011)

Könnte mir vielleicht einer die Copy-on-Write Funktion erklären ?


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Februar 2011)

Änderungen an Dateien überschreiben die alten Versionen nicht, stattdessen wird eine Kopie der Datei angelegt. Dadurch kann man das Dateisystem sehr einfach auf einen früheren Zustand zurücksetzen. (Funktioniert quasi wie ein Backup, was ständig und ohne Aufwand nebenher erstellt wird.) Bei Linux gibt es das in btrfs, das aber noch wenig in Benutzung (weil sehr neu) ist. Außerdem unterstützt ZFS COW schon länger. ZFS wird allerdings von Linux nicht direkt unterstützt, sondern nur, wenn man nen Treiber nachinstalliert. (Das hat rechtliche Gründe, ZFS darf aufgrund seiner Lizenz nicht in den Linux-Kernel aufgenommen werden.) Unter Solaris und *BSD ist es allerdings recht verbreitet, wenn ich es richtig einschätze.


----------



## Junky90 (17. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank !


----------

